

Instant visualization of your Internet latency via JavaScript - cantrevealname
http://apenwarr.ca/log/?m=201304

======
cantrevealname
Full explanation here explains how it works:

<https://github.com/apenwarr/blip#readme>

As a point of comparison, my results are:

    
    
      - gstatic.com ~75ms
      - apenwarr.ca ~150ms
      - wired ethernet network
      - ADSL
      - paying my ISP $52/month + taxes
    

Has anyone had luck in persuading their ISP to "do something" about poor
latency?

